# My New Z (56k maybe, 9 pics)



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

2 months old now, but don't have any new pics. Still stock, '06 6MT Interlagos Fire, 350Z emblem relaced with FairladyZ
















This is what I traded in to get it. Had a few goodies under the hood. '02 3.5SE 5MT
























And of course, the old Z I never drive...Stock, '86, flawless


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

is the interlagos wirth the extra 500 bucks?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> is the interlagos wirth the extra 500 bucks?


I would say it is. Pics don't really do it justice. But, I love it when people see my car and are amazed, and the Interlagos really draws attention.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Got a few updated pics now*

In front of the new house...








And my pond








































And one more in the driveway








Close up of the FairladyZ


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Nice cars*



WATSON1 said:


> In front of the new house...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like your Z's and the Alti was very nice too!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice car man, i esp like the fairlady badges


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. I have plans for the 350, just waiting to get the money saved up.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

yea i was gonna say that the paint looks like its just a deep burgany, with no pizzazz. but it looks great, i love the 06+ wheels


----------

